# *sigh* Swim bladder issue? Fish listing to one side.



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

My little guy Volker just scared the stuffing out of me. I glanced over at my tank to see him laying compleatly on his side and not moving. A moment later he zoomed up to flare at his neighbor, but now he's listing to one side pretty heavly when he's not moving in the water. When he's swimming he's fine and stright, but when he's not he start to roll a bit.

I JUST was out today buying new foods too-- I bought two new pellets and fed all my guys two of each kind. I bought Omega one Betta Buffet pellets and Topfin Color Enhancing Betta Bits, since both have 2 kinds of meats as their first ingredients. I'm not sure if they caused it or not-- they are a bit bigger than the rest of the pellets I have, and I don't recall Volker listing before. I'm going to post the list of questions and answers in my next post.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 Gallons
What temperature is your tank? 80
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 2 males and one female, the 10 gallon is divided four ways

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Mix of pellets, flakes, and frozen blood worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? 1-2 times per day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? every week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? No change
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Lists to one side when sitting still in the water, laying on bottom of tank more often.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Today, 15 mins ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Nope
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? got him at a petco six months ago. He was smallish then.

My tank does contain live plants, btw. 2 marimo balls, to anubias, 12 stalks of water wisteria.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

It might be due to change in diet. Give him some time to adjust to the new food, maybe feed him just one pellet instead of two for a few days. Those are both good so don't worry yet.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

It just makes me nervious. Previously I had 3 foods + bloodworms. New Life Spectrum Betta formula for most days, Aqueon betta food pellets, and bettamin flakes, + frozen bloodworms, and I normally just rotate what I feed daily. (so one day it one type of food). Now I've got one different food for every day of the week. I plan on dropping the flakes out eventually for a different frozen food, next time I go shopping, so that they're getting frozen 2 out of 7 days of the week.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well then, I've never tried feeding a different food every day. Variety is good but wouldn't feeding a different pellet every day give him some constant indigestion and etc? IMO that isn't the best plan... I'm not sure if feeding so many different foods is beneficial or detrimental... I prefer having 1 or 2 staple pellets and changing up the frozen foods. Pellets in the AM, frozen in the PM.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

hmmm well I could always switch to making NLS a main one, and feed like 2 of that plus rotate one of the others every day then. I'd been told that more varity was better, and to look for ones that have meats as at least their first 2 ingredients, and so that's what I've been collecting. All the other fish seem pretty fine though.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Variety is good, I'm just concerned that "too many" different ones might make cause some digestion issues. I don't know though. If the other bettas are handling it fine then you can continue with them, but you might want to be more careful with the one.


----------

